# Fleet maintenance



## jkkalbers (Mar 29, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone used or new of any inexpensive Fleet maintenance software. I run 10 trucks and a dozen other pieces of eqipment, and I can never keep straight what has been done to them and what needs to be done.
Thanks
Jason


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

I just made up my own program on exel. Its cheap and works for me. Plus I can change it around if I need to add anything to it. I use it to track mant. on my trucks, plows, equipment, etc. Although, would be nice to see how other people track mant. CGB


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*Question:*



> _Originally posted by Snoworks _
> *I just made up my own program on exel. *


Would you be willing to post yours or e-mail it for some ideas?


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

I can post it on this thread. I just need to connect my buisness computer to the internet. Give me a day or so! We can critique it online and make a standard format for all plowsite members, if they have a need for it. 

CGB


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Snoworks, Excel spreadsheets work very well for that purpose but I understand they're not widely used anymore. I know I have a new computer that didn't come with Excel and have all these old files I can't even open:realmad: 

To install Excel software is around $100.


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2001)

A lot of new computers (pc flavor) only come with MS Works now, which does not include Excel. But, there is a free viewer that you can download so you can at least open your old files and view them. You can't edit them or anything, but you can at least see the contents. I believe it was called XLViewer, found it using google.


----------



## Sndun (Nov 2, 2001)

Here's one that I found on Chuck's site a while back and I thought was pretty good.

www.kjon.com


----------



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

Mick,
If you purchased Excel for your old computer, and don't use that machine anymore, it is not against copyright laws to load it on your new machine.

MSworks should have a converter to enable you to view and modify Excel spreadsheets. I believe it is under File -> Import -> Excel Spreadsheet, or something similar. Try to find the import feature.

Andy


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Thanks, Rob and long0. I got the XLViewer so I could at least open them. Since they're all historical records, I don't need to edit. My wife is grateful, too. I was having an ongoing fit about "losing" all that data.


----------

